
When Google got confused (Fastest way to deploy Django) - iyogeshjoshi
https://twitter.com/iyogeshjoshi/status/714768881940869121
======
ankurdhama
This is obvious, Google NLP ML system must have seen a lot of "fastest way to"
sentences in context of finding a route rather than django deployment or
anything else like "fastest way to get rich".

